# quick trip to the gorge



## josh_r (Sep 14, 2009)

found a couple things on a trip to the gorge in washington. was my first time hunting the are and it was wierd seeing things like gopher snakes, night snakes, and rattlesnakes in washington. i am used to seeing them in arizona, so seeing them here threw me for a loop.

here is an adult night snake found on the road












and here is what appears to be a gravid female crotalus o. oreganus

in the sun light
















and in the shade











there is a nice noticeable difference in the contrast of colors in light versus shade.

-josh


----------



## zonbonzovi (Sep 14, 2009)

Nice finds!  E. Washington seems like a whole 'nother country compared to the soggy westside.


----------



## josh_r (Sep 15, 2009)

zonbonzovi said:


> Nice finds!  E. Washington seems like a whole 'nother country compared to the soggy westside.


this is very true. you know what is very interesting..... i see what seems to be tarantula hawk wasps in eastern washington. i have seen them many times in the past, however there are no tarantulas that i am aware of in eastern washington. maybe they are wolf spider hawk wasps


----------



## John Apple (Sep 15, 2009)

Washington is one state I want to herp and vert in


----------



## josh_r (Sep 16, 2009)

John Apple said:


> Washington is one state I want to herp and vert in


you know you are always welcome man. i know i gotta get out your way soon as well. ill try man.


----------



## GailC (Sep 16, 2009)

I'm a few hours away from the Gorge in the Idaho panhandle and we have tarantula hawks here, I've seen them take down wolf and jumping spiders before. 
If you would have came a bit more East, towards lake roosevelt, you would have had a good chance of finding scorps and vinagroons.


----------



## josh_r (Sep 17, 2009)

waldo said:


> I'm a few hours away from the Gorge in the Idaho panhandle and we have tarantula hawks here, I've seen them take down wolf and jumping spiders before.
> If you would have came a bit more East, towards lake roosevelt, you would have had a good chance of finding scorps and vinagroons.


vinegaroons?? do you mean solifugids?? i dont believe vinegaroons are found in idaho.


----------



## Bugs In Cyberspace (Sep 17, 2009)

Hey Josh,

I see spider wasps, with spiders, in my backyard each summer. I find lots of scorps here on the Oregon side of the gorge.


----------



## josh_r (Sep 17, 2009)

Bugs In Cyberspace said:


> Hey Josh,
> 
> I see spider wasps, with spiders, in my backyard each summer. I find lots of scorps here on the Oregon side of the gorge.


yeah same here. i have never seen or even heard of a vinegaroon being found anywhere near here though. their range stops in the patagonias and the ritas in arizona...lol


----------



## GailC (Sep 17, 2009)

I was wrong, they are pseudoscorpions and its not in Idaho, lake Roosevelt is in central Washington.


----------

